
​Microsoft PowerShell now available on Linux as an Ubuntu snap - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-powershell-now-available-on-linux-as-an-ubuntu-snap/
======
rbanffy
Good. A crappy shell is something Linux never had. I can't wait to start using
OverlyVerboseCommands with -VeryLongOptionNames.

